# Just added H20-120 liquid cooling kit



## money520 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've Just added H20-120 compact liquid cooling kit I tested my H20-120 before installing it to the processor it didn't leak so I installed it to the motherboard then it started a slow leak my monitor won't work not sure don't think it ever tried to come on so I don't know if it's messed up my graphics card I have 2 graphics cards and I can't get either 1 to work the computer powers on just no video or I've got another problem. I took the Apogee drive off tested it on towel again didn't leak then I screwed it to the MB lightly not lightning it down then tested it again with a towel under it now it didn't leak. I don't know what to do.
Scott


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Start again if you want help.

My problem is this _______

I did this: ______

My question is this (where applicable): _______

Then, please download PC Wizard (from my sig) and install, run and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then copy the text out of that file and paste it into this thread. 

Please follow this format in future, cheers... :wave:


----------



## money520 (Nov 20, 2005)

My problem is my monitor won't display anything when I turn the computer on. The only thing I've done to the computer is I installed an H20-120 Compact liquid cooling kit. Know I don't know what's wrong, I have 2 graphics cards and I can't get either one to work the computer powers on just no video. Is this even the right forum for this?


----------

